# War with my wife on grinder settings- she does poor over, I like espresso



## Mayoor (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi I'm new to this forum! I have spent the last few months becoming a home barista- as the title says, I like espresso based drinks (from my gaggi baby classic) and my wife drinks pour over. We currently are battling on which setting the grinder stays on as it's a pain to switch between the two frequently. We have a sage smart grinder that is now struggling to grind anything effectively and therefore we are looking to upgrade. Hopefully we can wangle a return to John Lewis as it's less that 6months old. Are there any grinders that are particularly suited to have their grind settings changed between 2 preferred settings? Budget is £500 and we're after something robust! Thanks in advance


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

a high-precision manual grinder should do the trick


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Buy a could of used Super Jollys and have one for espresso and one for pourover.. Job done..


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

My advice would be to have two grinders. Keep the Sage for the pourover grind as the coarser grind should cause less wear on it. Get a better quality grinder with stepless adjustment for the espresso grind.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has the Sage been shimmed?


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

@Mayoor there is a mazzer mini currently listed in the for sale section. Could be just what you need for the espresso grinder


----------

